# JComboBox mit Icon und Text



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ist es möglich eine JComboBox so zu füllen, dass ein Eintrag immer ein Icon vorne drann hat und dahinter ein Text?

Einzeln ist es kein Problem aber ich weiß nicht wie man dies kombinieren kann...


----------



## wsl (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Dazu wirst du wohl den Renderer überschreiben müssen.
Kleines Beispiel:


```
cmb.setRenderer(new DefaultListCellRenderer(){
    public Component getListCellRendererComponent(JList list, Object value, int index, boolean isSelected, boolean cellHasFocus) {
	Component comp = super.getListCellRendererComponent(list, value, index, isSelected, cellHasFocus);
	JLabel label = new JLabel();
			    
	label.setOpaque(true);
	label.setForeground(comp.getForeground());
	label.setBackground(comp.getBackground());
  	label.setIcon(icon);
	label.setText(name);
		        
	return label;
    }
});
```

lg


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Verdammt, ich hatte eigentlich gehofft dies zu vermeiden. Ich probiers gleich mal aus.


----------

